# Server Busy, switch to ...error message



## Mandragorin (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm hoping someone can help with a problem I'm having when I start my computer. I haven't installed anything recently so not sure why this is now appearing. The error message I'm getting is:

Server Busy
This action cannot be completed because the other program is busy. Choose 'Switch To' to activate the busy program and correct the problem.

My OS is Windows 7 64bit and I use IE9

I've read some old posts about checking time zones and Nvidia network access manager being the cause. My time zone is ok and I don't have any Nvidia software installed.

I'm attaching my HijackThis report in the hope that someone can help.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:19:21, on 10/09/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundMAX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\KiesTrayAgent.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\External\FirmwareUpdate\KiesPDLR.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\TurboV\TurboV.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\O2 Assistant\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite\AiNap\AiNap.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\bcont_nm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:50370
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TurboV] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\TurboV\TurboV.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] E:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "E:\Program Files (x86)\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [O2DA] "C:\Program Files (x86)\O2 Assistant\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P O2DA
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ai Nap] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite\AiNap\AiNap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KiesHelper] E:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\KiesHelper.exe /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KiesTrayAgent] E:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\KiesTrayAgent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KiesPDLR] E:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\External\FirmwareUpdate\KiesPDLR.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://E:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_7461B1589E8B4FB7.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.broadband.o2.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {0D41B8C5-2599-4893-8183-00195EC8D5F9} (asusTek_sysctrl Class) - http://support.asus.com/common/asusTek_sys_ctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {50647AB5-18FD-4142-82B0-5852478DD0D5} (Keynote Connector Launcher 2) - http://webeffective.keynote.com/applications/pconnector/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1FDEE68-98D5-4F42-A4DD-D0BECF5077EB} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-31-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.1.66.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Application Layer Gateway Service (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASO3DiskOptimizer - Systweak Inc., (www.systweak.com) - E:\Program Files (x86)\Advanced System Optimizer 3\ASO3DefragSrv64.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.02\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (avgfws9) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
O23 - Service: AVG9IDSAgent (AVGIDSAgent) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - E:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - e:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: DVM Meta Data Export Service (MDES) - DeviceVM - C:\ASUS.SYS\CONFIG\DVMExportService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Protected Storage (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Print Spooler (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (O2DA) (sprtsvc_O2DA) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\O2 Assistant\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft RemoteAssist - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\ssrc.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Repair Service (O2DA) (tgsrvc_O2DA) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\O2 Assistant\bin\tgsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: TomTomHOMEService - TomTom - E:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wild Media Server (UPnP, DLNA, HTTP) (WmsService) - Evgeny Lachinov - C:\Program Files (x86)\Wild Media Server\wmssvc.exe
--
End of file - 14246 bytes

Many thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.

If no luck,

Try a *Clean Boot* procedure to isolate a possible culprit.


----------

